# DC Power polarity



## maxb (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a functioning LCD monitor but lost the power adapter. No schematics. No manuals. But the monitor plastic case has the words DCV 12 V/2.1 A. So I found an ole adapter with those parameters. I need to covert the plug because it is a different size (of course). My question is "How do I determine the correct polarity to put on the center pin?" I ohmed the input and get 400 ohms in one case and 850 ohms in the other. The vendor, Viewsonic says " buy a new monitor". Any suggestions?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Most electronic devices have a positive polarity. Your monitor should be the same way.


----------

